# Favorite overall brands



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

What are your favorite brands? what products from what manufacturer?

What product do you think is not good from a particular manufacturer?

Dave


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't know brand but here are my favorite ! :lol:



Rawhide


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Rawhide said:


> Don't know brand but here are my favorite ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Rawhide


OMG too funny:lol: 
how did he like riding in them ther' overalls??:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Classic Equine is probably my big favorite for everything, Professional's Choice for their sports medicine boots, Impact Gel, Circle Y, KO Trading, Weaver.. There are just so many..


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Bridles and reins: Tekna
Saddles: Marcel Toulouse
Girths and saddle pads: Lettia
Boots: custom made
Helmets: Charles Owen


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I love *Nunn Finer*: the reins I have are of unbelievable quality (and can't beat the price), their breastplates are very nice too. 
As for boots, *Mt Horse* worked the best for me. 
I also like *Woof *brand a lot (I have boots and protective vest).
*MT Toulouse* is a nice brand as well (have a saddle, and all my stirrup leathers are by them).
*Thinline*: for pads (hated the reins though)
*Back on Track*: tack works wonder


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> *Thinline*: for pads


I got one of those coming after doing a lot of research about them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mildot said:


> I got one of those coming after doing a lot of research about them.


Which one did you buy? I use contour for several years already. It really works (especially easy to tell the difference on jump). I never regret the money I spent on it.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

champion turf, textan for western saddles
kyle tack for reins and such and sometimes w saddles 
csi saddle pads
classic equine for boots and ropes
weaver for misc. needs


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

People probably should also specify if they are talking about English or Western tack (before someone runs and tries to find western saddle by MT Toulouse).  

I was referring to English one...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I LOVE Professional's Choice products. Their saddle pads, SMBs, girths, cinches....I also love the eventing air-cooles boots by Premier Equine. Ovation is great....their winter breeches are super comfy and their other stuff is great too.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a "few" favourite brands.

- Grand Prix Equestrian Clothing, especially the Hampton Side Zip breeches, Frantisi
- Joules clothing, especially the polo shirts and wellies,
Joules Clothing Collection | Summer Clothing for Women, Men and Children
- Charles Owen helmets,
Home | Charles Owen & Co (Bow) Ltd
- Ariat tall boots, paddock boots, 1/2 chaps and clothing
Ariat International
- Mountain Horse winter jackets, fleece jackets and vests
- SSG gloves

- Weatherbeeta turnout blankets and sheets,
Weatherbeeta - whatever the weather - Choose your region
- Baker blankets, sheets and Irish knit sheets,
5/A Baker Blankets: Factory direct, customizable, Horse Blankets, Sheets, Coolers, other Horse Clothing and more -
- Horseware Ireland, Newmarket Collection fleece coolers and exercise sheets
- Poly Pads, Classic pad,
Welcome To Polypads
- Lettia, saddle pads, polo wraps and fleece lined coolmax girth,
Union Hill Equestrian Products & Supplies - Home
- Roma saddle pads
- Mattes sheepskin 1/2 pads
- fleece lined Dressage Sport Boots
- Woof Wear boots,
Woof Wear - Protection By Design - Woof Wear
- Eskadron, open front tendon boots, fetlock boots, polo wraps and bell boots,
de: Pikeur Reitmoden Brinkmann GmbH & Co. KG
- Korsteel, snaffle bits
- Metalab, snaffle bits

- Antares, saddles, bridles,etc,
Antarès - Accueil
- Devoucoux saddles, etc,
www.devoucoux.com


- Effax, leather care,
www.effax.com
- Carr Day Martin, leather care,
Welcome to :: CARR & DAY & MARTIN

- Effol hoof care products,
www.effol.com

- Haas natural bristle body brushes,
Haas Manufaktur | Donaueschingen | Germany
- Legends by Desert Equestrian, natural bristle brushes,
DESERTEQUESTRIAN.COM
- Champion Brush Company, natural bristle dandy brushes,
Brush manufacturers & distributors in Baltimore USA - Hill Brush Inc
- Hill Brush Company, natural bristle body brushes,
Brush manufacturers & distributors in Baltimore USA - Hill Brush Inc


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Rawhide said:


> Don't know brand but here are my favorite ! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out what this is trying to tell us :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Literally bib-overall brands....instead of "favorite overall brands" ;-)


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Which one did you buy? I use contour for several years already. It really works (especially easy to tell the difference on jump). I never regret the money I spent on it.


I ordered this one from saddlefitter Cordia Pearson:










To go under my new Toulouse Jennine Genesis


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> ^Literally bib-overall brands....instead of "favorite overall brands" ;-)


LOL I get it now

Before, all I could think of was Chickenhawk......


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

When it comes to english saddles with adjustable gullets, I've seen nothing that compares to the Toulouse Genesis system.

After seeing people struggle to get gullet bars into and out of saddles like Wintec and similar ones, this thing is ridiculously easy to adjust. And unlike the Wintec style adjustment, the Genesis systems widens or narrows the entire tree, not just the gullet (see video). 

The Genesis tree has been out in the market for two years already and comes with a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> OMG too funny:lol:
> how did he like riding in them ther' overalls??:lol:


Don't think he minds it one "bit",but owner strains back muscles tacking and un-tacking. :wink:

Rawhide


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ariat
Stowaway
Circle y
Classic equine
Wahl
Tipperary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a pretty broad question. I have a lot of favorites. 

Saddles, western, I own:
- 2 Billy Cook's, one pleasure saddle and one pro-reiner. 
-Crates
-2 customs made by Charles Crawley (he sold out to Crates many, many years ago) - by far my favorite saddles I own. 
-Circle Y youth show saddle 
-Hereford rough out training saddle 
-Bona Allen
-my show saddle is a Dale Chavez

English, I own 
-vintage Stubben Siegfried
-2 - Ian Millar collegiate, one light oil, one dark
-Blue ribbon child's saddle

Bridles, reins, etc - I like Schutz bros, weaver for cheap barn reins & quick snap headstalls. My show headstalls are customs from a local maker. Bosals & mecates I also have customed. 

Professional's choice for boots, working pads, etc. 

Bits - I'm a big Myler fan, have a few Reinsman's, and one of these days I will convince my hubby to let me buy a Balding to show in.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to add, I love my Baker stable sheet. That thing is tough as nails!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

After my third ride in my new Toulouse saddle, I have to say I am sold.

It needs a little shimming to keep wither clearance, which a corrective pad is supplying now. I plan on having a saddle fitter look at it and see if a flocking adjustment at the front of the panels will fix that. It fits perfectly along the back.

Last night I conditioned it with Fiebing's Aussie leather treatment and today when I rode it was like my legs had velcro. I've never felt so balanced and centered on a saddle. Posting with the motion was super easy in terms of effort and balance.

I can't wait to jump it.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

No brands in particular

Saddle - custom made to fit (trooper, endurance or stock saddle), although I'll test someones brand name at times to check them out none ever match up well enough.
Bridle - custom made bitless bridle/halter combination.
Cinch - mohair
Stirrups - endurance or covered, depending on the riding I'm doing.
Blanket - 100% wool (serves a dual purpose)
Breast collar - Trooper style.
Boots - WWI style military leggings over any good brand of walking boots or better yet a high top shoe (e.g. Timberland)
Clothing - comfortable and durable..
Hats - Wide brimmed to keep off the sun and the rain


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Favorite Brands? 

Saddles - hmmm..... as if everyone doesn't already know 
Jeans - Levis
Shoes/Boots - Reebok and Ariat
Airplanes - Cessna
Cars/Trucks - Ford

.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You're on my list for the future Kevin, I love the one you made for Bill! Just need to convince DH that I really need another saddle, sigh.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Saddles - Prestige and Tekna
Saddle Pads - Classique Equine - love the sueded dressage pads
Stirrups - MDC Super Sport Stirrups - Nice wide base, offset so you can change the angle and I don't lose my irons anymore. The owner of the company is fabulous and will send you pairs to try as long as you guarantee with a credit card.
Tall Boots - Mountain Horse actually fits my wide calf very comfortably.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention I also really like the BR brand. Their "Event Collection" quilted cotton saddle pads and fleece polo wraps are my favourites. I have a few in different colours. I also have a set of the open front tendon boots and fetlock boots, but I'm not sure yet if I will like them or not, I haven't used them yet. The pads and polos are really great though, love them! 

BR Riding Equipment

Mildot, if you don't mind me asking, what model Toulouse do you have? I was just looking on their website, the Annice (I think that's the one) looks like a really nice saddle for a great price. 
Also, has anyone used their leather girths? I really like the one with the elastic on both ends, I'd like to hear some opinions on them, if anyone has one.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> Mildot, if you don't mind me asking, what model Toulouse do you have?


It's a Jennine Genesis.

The girth I bought to go along with it is a Lettia Clik AP girth Union Hill Equestrian Products & Supplies - A/P Girths


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

western saddle-Crates
pads-5-star and thinline
helmet-ovation


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Antares across the board - saddle bridle girth martingale breastplate horses jumping boots helmet ... Best brand amazing quality just get ready to dish out the $$$$$ but if you want the best stuff then there you go. Oh ya and saddle pad  maybe they should pay ME for the advertising! Lol jk I just love their stuff for showing in


----------



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

I really like weaver reins and bridles. I have a Billy Cook bridle that I LOVE... this thing is years old and is used every time I ride... I need to replace a screw right now and a piece of leather is coming off that just needs to be glued down or something... no biggie.

I like Classic Equine boots and pads. Tacky too. 

I really like wool and felt pads (no specific brand).


----------

